
Normality must return, as we cannot our lives on hold until Covid-19 goes away - mrfusion
https://www.telegraph.co.uk/politics/2020/06/24/normality-must-return-cannot-put-lives-hold-covid-19-goes-away/
======
mrfusion
Final paragraph:

> And, to repeat, waiting for a vaccine is not an option. Doing nothing is not
> a plan. Being cautious with the virus is being reckless with our education,
> jobs and mental health. Our existence since mid-March has not been life.
> Covid-19 is not going away. Wash your hands, keep your distance and don’t do
> anything stupid. Life is returning.

